# Cow Elk Nine Mile Range Creek



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a cow tag for the Nine Mile Canyon area near Price. The hunt starts on Jan. 1. I have been scouting a few times, but have not located any elk. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Unless you have some friends or family with private land you will most likely continue to not see any. Well you might see them but they will be behind a fence in a farmers field. Good luck!


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I think a number of hunters go to the Cold Creek area. I have a friend that has hunted that unit a number of times. I don't know where he goes but it is public. I'll ask him if he can recommend anything. I know they take a lot of gear to keep warm in camp!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My family owns land there, up Indian canyon area.....been years since we've seen elk really, and right now there is a good 2+ feet of snow above 8,000 ft....


----------



## WiskeyBait (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a cow tag in that area as well and talking dwr they said that there was hardly any private land, but after reading this it sounds like it's mostly all private and info on this area would be appreciated.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard that public land is hard to find there... that's why I didn't grab the tag. My advice would be to try to contact some landowners in the area.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It is a mostly private unit, it even says that in the area description recommending gaining permission prior to buying the tag.....I would let you hunt my family's property...but seriously, I haven't personally seen an elk up there in 4 years. I was there two weeks ago, two feet of snow, no deer, no tracks, nothing....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

provider said:


> I think a number of hunters go to the Cold Creek area. I have a friend that has hunted that unit a number of times. I don't know where he goes but it is public. I'll ask him if he can recommend anything. I know they take a lot of gear to keep warm in camp!


I believe you are thinking of Cold Spring; I would dare guess that 9,500' is way too high in January.



johnnycake said:


> My family owns land there, up Indian canyon area.....been years since we've seen elk really, and right now there is a good 2+ feet of snow above 8,000 ft....


I think Indian Canyon is too far north for that area??


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't hunted it since they split the area several years ago, back when it was Nine mile/Anthro range creek.....it could very well be in a different area now.


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

I hunted the January hunt last year with my nephew, and we both filled our tags. We saw alot of elk taken right off nine mile canyon road, the snow was really to deep to hunt anywhere else. The road going up to flat iron (I think thats what its called) was cleared and we saw a few gut piles there but never actually seen elk. 

So this year I have a December tag, and thus far there has been absolutley no elk. going again this week hopefully something turns up. 

Also the private property issue is a real headache, there is alot of private land but most of it is not properly marked and some public land is marked private. I suggest doing as much homework on the property as possible, but it can be very frustrating. My personal opinion is, if you cant mark your property adequately then its fair game.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

nk1nk said:


> Also the private property issue is a real headache, there is alot of private land but most of it is not properly marked and some public land is marked private. I suggest doing as much homework on the property as possible, but it can be very frustrating. My personal opinion is, if you cant mark your property adequately then its fair game.


I do not like trespassing, but the state of Utah agrees with you.

Utah Code 23-20-14 Specifically subsection 2.
http://le.utah.gov/code/TITLE23/htm/23_20_001400.htm


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

My buds and I had 5 tags on this hunt and we searched for public land to hunt. It seemed like all of the mountain around the Price area was private. We drove 300 miles in search of public land for one and a half days without much luck. We didn't see any elk even on private land. It's a abnormal snow year, so maybe that has something to do with where the elk are??? Pretty cool area though. If anyone has any suggestions that they are willing to share on where to go down there, that would be mighty kind. Anyway, we saw that someone from the mine was able to take a cow but just left it there to rot. What a shame. Here is a pic that I took to trick my buds but it didn't work to well. They kept saying something about "wrong kind".[attachment=0:17nml8jz]Cow1.jpg[/attachment:17nml8jz]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice angus! My neighbor spent 5 days there and knows the area extremely well and didn't ever get within 700 yards, if that makes u feel any better.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Wrong kind? Looks like a cow to me haha


----------

